# Trains found



## Dan Geocaris (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi I'm new to the forum.

We recently inherited about 15 train cars of assorted types. I'm pretty sure they are O gage. They were hand built in the early 1940s by my father-in-law out of wood and metal fittings he made. Now hand built is one thing, but these cars are beautiful, extremely detailed, and in perfect condition. Looking at them I was blown away that someone could put that much detail into something that wasn't molded.

Now my question is not being into trains enough to have a layout, how would I go about selling them to someone who would appreciate them and at the same time not get take for what they might be worth.

The thing is every time I look up what people are selling collectibles for, it is always a name brand like Lionel.

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Dan,

Can you post some pictures for us to see?

Usually in these cases you can sell them on Ebay... the market will determine how much people are to pay for them. Without seeing them, or knowing how many hours your father-in-law put into them it's hard to make that judgement. Demand is another issue.. if these cars are models of a prototype that has been ignored by manufacturers, they will be of high value to some. If they are freelance logging cars, not so much.

But for argument's sake, let's say the cars have a $50 material cost and the labour was 10 hours. Even at $10/hr that puts you into the $150 range per piece.

You can always put a high reserve price on them, and if no one bites, then lower it... 

Looking forward to seeing the pics though!

John


----------



## Dan Geocaris (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the response.

Here is a link to a couple picturres of one of the cars. All wood construction with the exception of the fittings a lot of which, like the ladders are hand made. The wheel assembly and maybe the door may have been purchased. I think this one was made in 1941.

http://geocaris.blogspot.com/

Dan


----------



## Dan Geocaris (Feb 18, 2007)

How do I know if this car is Standard or O guage?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Dan Geocaris said:


> How do I know if this car is Standard or O guage?


I know this is a year late, but what the heck... Measure the width of the axle, from wheel flange to wheel flange... If that distance measures a little under 1.75" then it is Standard scale... If that distance measures a little under 1.25" then it is O scale 

Oh, and that is a very nice looking handmade car :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Geocaris (Feb 18, 2007)

Great thanks they are all O by your measurements. I have about 10 cars he hand built in the 40s.


----------



## Grain Box (May 4, 2008)

Dang if those were HO I would've been more then willing to discuss a deal. Those are fine pieces of craftsmen ship.


----------

